#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  Media Library - SACHIN... King of Cricket..Top 5 SIXES..

## Manoj

*SACHIN... King of Cricket..Top 5 SIXES..*
(click here to watch and comment)



*SACHIN... King of Cricket..Top 5 SIXES..* (2 min 04 sec)
Uploaded on 21st March 2011 at 06:45 PM by Manoj
Cricket Videos - YouTube

King of Cricket ......Sachin Tendulkar
with unforgtattable amazing 5 Sixes

*Tags:* akhtar, big six, big sixes, caddick, cut shot, hook shot, kasprowicz, king, muralitharan, olonga, pull shot, sachin, sachin sixes, sehwag, shane warne, sharjah, waqar, world cup 2003

*SACHIN... King of Cricket..Top 5 SIXES..*
(click here to watch and comment)






  Similar Threads: God of Cricket Sachin Tendulkar 50 Ton Listed Media Library - Mr Bean en el dentista Media Library - 6 sixes by gibbs Media Library - Cricket Sledging ( Mohd Kaif to Yousuf and Sami) Media Library - FunJet Collision

----------

